# When and where did you order your R5 and when did it arrive?



## markwillclick (Sep 16, 2020)

It may be interesting to watch the progess as future orders start to get filled. 

I was slightly snookered by the Canon store website. I was poking around there on 8/25/20 while still not sure I was ready to by this year. When I saw the "In Stock" status, I bit and entered an order. I immediatly received an email showing that it was on back order. So I called to talk to a human and while I was on hold the website was updated to show back order. Since the price has been the same everywhere I looked (except gougers on ebay), I left my order standing. The agent on the phone said I would receive an email when it was shipped but there would be no other communcation about it. (no eta).


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Sep 16, 2020)

I ordered mine on the day it was released during the rollout from B&H and got it on August 3rd. I ordered the 100-500 on 8/6 from B&H and it never came in. Adorama has them in stock as of a few minutes ago and I canceled my B&H order and bought one from Adorama. With their credit card, you save 5% which almost paid the sales tax.


----------



## skp (Sep 16, 2020)

Somebody started a tracker spreadsheet in an older thread here, but I don't think it has been kept up to date. From what I can tell though, Canon fulfilled a lot, but certainly not all of their early pre-orders through their direct store. If you didn't order in the first hour from B&H or Amazon you're still waiting. Everything else is very much a mixed bag. Some people have gotten lucky through brick and mortar stores. Most are still waiting.





__





Crowdsourced R5 Shipment Tracker


Canon R5 Shipment Tracker Hopefully this can help us all get an idea of where we all are in the shipment queue instead of jumping around threads and seeing who got what from where. Feedback welcome! 8/14 Update: Shipped by Canon via FedEx from Hayward, CA. ETA 8/17 to San Diego, CA...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## PunkRawkJay (Sep 17, 2020)

I ordered mine from https://www.precision-camera.com with some RF glass because it's tax free to order form TX stores and it saved me $500 over B&H. I order mine at the beginning of August. They have had no new updates from canon that I'm aware of. I''ll post a reply to this when it comes in.


----------



## bdp (Sep 22, 2020)

Ordered from Canon on August 18th. Shipped on August 21st - arrived on the 24th..


----------



## SteveC (Sep 22, 2020)

Walked into my brick and mortar and ordered it on June 18 (yes, June). Got it the first day. (They called me the day before and said they had it but couldn't give it to me until the next day, which I certainly understood.)

It's quite possible I was the first person in my county to get one, but unfortunately the other guy who ordered early showed up right after I did and already owned LPE6 type batteries so he probably got to take pictures before I did. (I had to charge the one that came with the camera!)


----------



## Mike9129 (Sep 22, 2020)

The day it was revealed but before the announcement. 

Got it the day it was launched. Great camera


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 23, 2020)

markwillclick said:


> It may be interesting to watch the progess as future orders start to get filled.
> 
> I was slightly snookered by the Canon store website. I was poking around there on 8/25/20 while still not sure I was ready to by this year. When I saw the "In Stock" status, I bit and entered an order. .........



Me too, September 21. And since then, it has shown up as "in stock" for literally a few moments, now and then. Mine? Still backordered.


----------



## Darkknight59 (Sep 25, 2020)

Ordered from Canon on 8/18 and had delivery on 8/24


----------



## PunkRawkJay (Sep 25, 2020)

Darkknight59 said:


> Ordered from Canon on 8/18 and had delivery on 8/24



How??????


----------



## L-Prosciutto (Sep 25, 2020)

I preordered from B&H on July 9th, within the first 10 minutes of it going live and got the camera on July 31st. 1 day after release because of shipping. 

It is totally worth the wait.


----------



## Darkknight59 (Sep 25, 2020)

PunkRawkJay said:


> How??????


Simply placed an order ..even though it showed on Back Order...two days later credit card notified or charge and shipped on 8/20 and received on 8/24


----------



## PunkRawkJay (Sep 25, 2020)

Darkknight59 said:


> Simply placed an order ..even though it showed on Back Order...two days later credit card notified or charge and shipped on 8/20 and received on 8/24


Jealous, I ordered a few weeks before you and I'm still waiting


----------



## bpc (Sep 28, 2020)

I ordered July 15th in the UK and it arrived around 21th Sept! Was chuffed to finally get it!


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 28, 2020)

Now, as I finally have a gig lined up, and I'm getting impatient, a question keeps nagging me...Did Canon announce prematurely, before they had a proper first run ready to ship? Is it really logistical and production problems only? I wonder how many they sold in the first round, and how that number compares to previous new releases--the 5DIV, as an example. (Though I know mirrorless is still new territory for Canon and customers.)

Ok, just grumbling. I do have an R, and I do have an 80D (and fortunately a few ef/ef-s lenses to go with it). But I've gotten used to having two FF for events. Spoiled, I know, but I'm so slow changing lenses, I've just come to depend on two.


----------



## Brian VA (Oct 1, 2020)

Ordered July 9 in the evening from Canon USA. Still waiting.


----------



## monsieur_elegante (Oct 1, 2020)

Ordered R5 on September 14th from B&H, shipped today with free overnight shipping (arriving tomorrow). B&H must have gotten a MASSIVE shipment, considering that I ordered fairly late. Three week's wait is not bad at all.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 2, 2020)

I ordered on 9/15 from B&H, its supposed to be here tomorrow. I used the $200 off deal plus I save the sales tax, so it was well over $500 off. I'm about as far as you can get from B&H in Northeast Washington State so it would not surprise me if it did not make it tomorrow.


----------



## hbelam (Oct 12, 2020)

I’m amazed that you all are getting your BH orders filled. I ordered mine on 7/24 (body only with extra battery and Ef adapter) and received the adapter last week and the battery two weeks ago. Still haven’t shipped the actual camera. This is my first time ordering with them, so I feel like something is wrong with my order


----------



## btango05 (Oct 12, 2020)

hbelam said:


> I’m amazed that you all are getting your BH orders filled. I ordered mine on 7/24 (body only with extra battery and Ef adapter) and received the adapter last week and the battery two weeks ago. Still haven’t shipped the actual camera. This is my first time ordering with them, so I feel like something is wrong with my order


Same here, I ordered 8/3 still on backorder. Started seeing some comments about dates ordered and dates received which lead me here where I found out a few people who've ordered in September have already received theirs AND with $200 off! I waited all week to call B&H this morning only to be told my issues would be emailed to a supervisor.


----------



## hbelam (Oct 12, 2020)

btango05 said:


> Same here, I ordered 8/3 still on backorder. Started seeing some comments about dates ordered and dates received which lead me here where I found out a few people who've ordered in September have already received theirs AND with $200 off! I waited all week to call B&H this morning only to be told my issues would be emailed to a supervisor.


Yeah I didn’t know what the 200$ off thing was, figured it was a promo I missed. I guess it won’t hurt to mention it in my email though. I’m a noob here, stumbled across the forum while searching for “Canon R5 shipping” on google. It seems like a lot of other people ordered from BH and got theirs, only thing I don’t know is if they ordered body only or with the lens.


----------



## Brian VA (Oct 19, 2020)

Brian VA said:


> Ordered July 9 in the evening from Canon USA. Still waiting.


I called Canon again on Oct. 12. My order was messed up internally and I had to cancel the July 9 pre-order and place a new order. The new order was placed at the end of the line. My wait continues. Very disappointed in the Canon USA store. I ordered body only.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 20, 2020)

hbelam said:


> Yeah I didn’t know what the 200$ off thing was, figured it was a promo I missed. I guess it won’t hurt to mention it in my email though. I’m a noob here, stumbled across the forum while searching for “Canon R5 shipping” on google. It seems like a lot of other people ordered from BH and got theirs, only thing I don’t know is if they ordered body only or with the lens.


The $200 off was for those who had signed up for the Kelby training course or some such thing. The code was shared and several were able to use it before it expired a few weeks ago. I was one who ordered using it on 9/15 and my camera arrived 2 weeks later. Apparently it may have given a unintended priority because there have been some who say they are still waiting.

This is the status page on the B&H website. I probably cut off the B&H when I copied the screen


----------



## PunkRawkJay (Oct 20, 2020)

Looks like another batch is arriving soon.


----------



## mds2004 (Oct 20, 2020)

I think I may be one of the fortunate ones as both my EF adapter and R5 were ordered and shipped yesterday and should be here on Thursday.

Sources:
EF adapter: https://www.bedfords.com/13803304893
R5: https://shop.texasmediasystems.com/Canon-EOS-R5-Mirrorless-Digital-Camera-Body-Only_p_7622.html

Texas media shows backorder on their page but I called and he said he had it in stock and shipped it out the same day. Although I had to pay for shipping there was no tax to me in CA. They may have had the EF adapters as well but I did not ask because I found it on Bedford before calling about the R5.

Edit: This place shows in stock as well: https://procam.com/canon-eos-r5-mirrorless-digital-camera-body-only


----------



## Olivier11986 (Oct 21, 2020)

Ordered August 4th (in Canada, local shop), still waiting :-(


----------



## xps (Oct 21, 2020)

Ordered it on 25.07.20 and received it on 10.08.20.
Ordered in an German shop in Düsseldorf


----------



## bernie_king (Oct 22, 2020)

Ordered on 7/5/2020 from my local shop. 1st on the list. Finally got my camera today. They also have an R6 body sitting on the shelf if anybody needs one message me and I'll give you the info.


----------



## hbelam (Oct 23, 2020)

Looks like my BH has now changed to "Order Placed" ... hopefully this means progress!


----------



## btango05 (Oct 23, 2020)

hbelam said:


> Looks like my BH has now changed to "Order Placed" ... hopefully this means progress!


Same here! I chatted with someone this morning with B&H and they said they're expecting Nov 2nd, I also called and requested a callback and that person said Oct 28. But now order shows "In Progress" and my CC has a pending charge.


----------



## Brian VA (Oct 23, 2020)

If Canon Doesn't Fix This Huge Problem, Its Mind-Blowing Roadmap for 2021 Will Be Utterly Pointless for Many


Have you seen what's on the horizon for Canon in 2021? Wow. After a number of comparatively lackluster years, Canon roared back to life in 2020 with the announcement of a few new cameras and a bunch of new lenses. However, there's a glaring issue that needs to be urgently addressed or it will...




fstoppers.com





Here's the summary. It looks like we are not alone in our long wait for the R5.

On paper, 2021 looks extremely exciting for Canon and its loyal users. A bunch of new RF lenses are in the pipeline, which promise even more features and benefits than ever. However, no EOS R5s in the hands of many after three months of waiting is an issue that needs immediate redress. It’s rather pointless, and even a slap in the face to potentially announce all these new lenses when the body you need to attach them to is in some black hole vortex devoid of information or answers. I certainly hope Canon gets cracking and starts a new shipment batch as soon as possible. Patience is starting to wear thin for many — well, me at least! What do you think? Has Canon kicked an own goal here or will this all blow over before we know it?


----------



## btango05 (Oct 23, 2020)

Well boys and girls, just got an email from B&H that my R5 is shipped and estimated to arrive on Monday! I hope all of you that ordered in July and August get the same email, and I hope those of you who recently ordered get one too. Time to stop posting about where and more about tips and techniques.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 23, 2020)

If you are getting ready to order, *FOR GOODNESS SAKES*, choose One Day Shipping, NOT the stupid free shipping. That extra $15 often gets much better handling. MUCH better.

And if HAVE ordered but haven't received a shipping notice yet, just get on the phone and hold, hold, hold until you talk to a rep who can modify the order to ship overnight.

You'll thank me later!


----------



## SteveC (Oct 23, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> If you are getting ready to order, *FOR GOODNESS SAKES*, choose One Day Shipping, NOT the stupid free shipping. That extra $15 often gets much better handling. MUCH better.
> 
> And if HAVE ordered but haven't received a shipping notice yet, just get on the phone and hold, hold, hold until you talk to a rep who can modify the order to ship overnight.
> 
> You'll thank me later!



Ironically, no they won't, but not because you're wrong. Since they won't have seen what could have happened with fed ex free shipping, they won't know how much help you were.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 23, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Ironically, no they won't, but not because you're wrong. Since they won't have seen what could have happened with fed ex free shipping, they won't know how much help you were.


Likely anybody ordering an R5 has received some pretty badly handled gear along the way. I'm convinced at this point that paying for the overnight results in a better level of handling.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 24, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Likely anybody ordering an R5 has, along the way, received some pretty badly handled gear along the way. I'm convinced at this point that paying for the overnight results in a better level of handling.



You may be right most of the time, but not all of the time: I typically buy something like that over the counter. I've used B&H for things like filters (and I think I bought my Tamron 18-200 from them because the local shop didn't carry it), and hard drives (and I had two arrive DOA in a box that looked undamaged), but never anything major.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 24, 2020)

SteveC said:


> You may be right most of the time, but not all of the time: I typically buy something like that over the counter. I've used B&H for things like filters (and I think I bought my Tamron 18-200 from them because the local shop didn't carry it), and hard drives (and I had two arrive DOA in a box that looked undamaged), but never anything major.


We haven't had a camera shop within 400 miles for a decade. I hope I don't have to buy another camera for years.


----------



## BeerBoy (Oct 28, 2020)

Ordered July 19th from B&H... arrived yesterday... :-/


----------



## Kit. (Dec 11, 2020)

Ordered in August, arrived today. Foto DINKEL, Munich, Germany.

Firmware 1.1.1.


----------

